# wife and her vibrator



## fish (Jun 12, 2011)

My wife loves her vibrator...just not when I'm in the room. 

We've been married 18 years and she's had one the entire marriage. I have no problem with her getting herself off every now and then. However, she's never used it when I'm present. I've always liked the idea of watching a woman masturbate, or knowing she's making herself orgasm while I'm holding her. 

What bothers me tremendously is that she'll use it when I'm outside, in my home office or getting the kids ready for school while she's in the bathroom. Often, we are the only ones home. 

I feel like she's cheating on me in a way. However, am I just as guilty for "spying" on her? I check regularly to see if she's used it. 

I brought it up once. She said it's just a release or a way to get ready for a stressful day, or something to that effect. And that she liked the "real thing" when we have sex. 

The whole idea, at least in my mind when we bought it (together, by the way), was that it would at least occasionally be an addition or variation to our sex life. Frequency is decent, but basically, our sex life is pretty vanilla. She won't touch herself, let alone break out the vibe, although she has no problem having an orgasm. 

Should I care? Should I just be happy she likes sex, even though it's not what I would call anything other than average?


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

How is your technique? How does she respond to you during sexual encounters? Is she laying there letting it happen or is she a vocal and active participant? Do you get bj's? How often do ya'll have sex? How often would you like to have sex?

One thing I will say is that you need to stop checking to see if she has used her vibe. That is not attractive.

Sorry for so many questions, but I don't think the vibe is the real problem. If you were getting the sex you wanted you wouldn't give a rip.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe she just doesn't feel comfortable doing it in front of you.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It's just a toy, nothing on the box says "supervion required".

Be happy she like sex, and keep communicating, and continue to make an effort in "mixing it up".

What are her fantisies, have you asked? Maybe some role play, Its is really important that both needs are met when it comes to things of this nature. Thats someting you may want to bring up.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I wouldnt sweat it. Sounds like she uses it just for thew quick O, nothing special. But you should let your intentions known, that you'd like her to bring it out when the two of you are together to spice things up. Maybe you could suprise her one day by using it on her.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think you should bring it up again. I am assuming that you asked her to use while you were together and she said no? Did she say why? 

I consider a vibrator a private activity when my husband is not around. I would feel uncomfortable using it when I am with him. It seems such a waste to use a mechanical thing when the real deal is right there. I also feel uncomfortable if I feel I have to put on a show - ei masturbating while we are together. 

Some women are not exhibitionist and don't like putting on a show, they may feel like a performance and not having sex with their partner. be careful about checking out the vibrator use. It is mire honest and forthright to just ask, sneaking around is kind of creepy. Try to keep it all on the table in plain view, no secrets no spying. You will have a better relationship more open relationship with less frustration because you say what is on your mind. 

What other things have you tried to introduce and what was her reaction. Is she comfortable talking about sex and what she likes and does not like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunder65 (May 28, 2011)

Here's my two cents...I think women have a different i.e. better kind of a orgasm(s) when there are by themselves. Correct me if I'm wrong here women.

thunder65


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

oh now, i say bs to this so far...
i LOVE to watch my fiancee masturbate and if she used a vibrator i would definitely want to use it in our fun time.
if she was too uncomfortable i would not pressure her too much but i would want to try and work with her to make her feel better and more comfortable in doing this with me at some point in the fairly near future.
maybe if you work with her to build her self esteem and self image enough she may eventually be willing to at least give it a try sometime.

if a woman will use a vibrator but will not have sex with you then she has replaced you and definitely is not thinking about you while pleasing herself.
she is thinking about other situations or someone else.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I love watching my GF with her toy(s), and I love using them on her. In fact, all her favorite ones are now over at my place, as she prefers to use them with me rather than on her own. She often doesn't have an orgasm without clitoral stimulation, so having something to provide that while I'm inside her does the trick. I don't consider it cheating if she uses them without me, any more than it would be cheating if she was to masturbate without me.

At the same time, so long as it's not interfering with your sex life, I'd mention that you'd love to see her or to use the toys on her, but then leave it alone. MAYBE raise it again if you get her a little tipsy and horny...  

C


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Your wife told you why she uses the vib - for a quick O and stress release. She also told you she likes it better with you. Masturbation with a vibrator is not cheating! 

I use a vibrator sometimes when I'm alone, but I prefer sex with my husband much more than using a vibe. And my orgasms are WAY more intense and fulfilling when I'm having sex with my husband.

A vibrator provides intense clitoral stimulation that makes you orgasm faster, but in my experience with 5 different vibrators over the years, they don't produce the same high quality, intense orgasm I get with real sex. It's more of a quick release....just like your wife said.

Ask her if she will use the vibe with you because it will turn you on. Tell her that you want to explore more daring stuff in bed with her and see what she says. Share one of your fantasies with her and see how she responds. And if she says that she's too embarrassed, ask her what you can do to help her feel more comfortable about opening up more sexually with you. Most times, women are inhibited in the bedroom for fear they will look or act stupid, or have been raised to believe that free sexual expression is wrong or dirty. But if she feels like she will not be judged by you she may open up more. 

Stop checking her vibe, also, and acting intimidated by it. 99% of the women I know would rather have real sex than use a vibe. And the 1% of women who would rather use a vibe have a husband with bad technique!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Get a different toy to use if you want a toy in the bedroom (or wherever).
No rule says you can't buy something too and introduce it (tactfully).


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the responces here seem too be a double standard!

Are you satisified with the frequency of your sex life now?
if so don't worry about it. if not the thats the same as a man using porn and advoiding sex with their wife.


somethings is a miss here.next time you have sex just grab her vib a say were going to experiment some tonight .if she balks just say hey if I can't have FUN loving sex with my wife WHO can I have it with.be play full and reasure her by saying knowing she uses it on her own make her even more sexy and you would like to be part of it .


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> the responces here seem too be a double standard!
> 
> Are you satisified with the frequency of your sex life now?
> if so don't worry about it. if not the thats the same as a man using porn and advoiding sex with their wife.
> ...


How are the responses a double standard?

C


----------



## e.p. (Jun 10, 2011)

PBear said:


> How are the responses a double standard?


In some threads men are rebuked for masturbating when their wives are available. If she is pleasuring herself when her husband is available (as he notes, she's done it when he is home) then she should be rebuked as well, no?

-e.p.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> somethings is a miss here.next time you have sex just grab her vib a say were going to experiment some tonight .if she balks just say hey if I can't have FUN loving sex with my wife WHO can I have it with.be play full and reasure her by saying knowing she uses it on her own make her even more sexy and you would like to be part of it .


I would be a bit careful with the above. If one partner balks at engaging in something, they should not be pushed or coerced in to it.

@OP: I would have a frank discussion with your wife about what it is you really are wanting - more sex? more variety? her using her vibe makes you feel inadequate/jealous? makes you feel extraneous? whatever it is. Then listen to what she says and respect that. If she is uncomfortable having you participate with her in that manner, then respect that. If you are uncomfortable having her doing it during times that you are blatantly aware of it, then she should respect that. And you should each respect each partner's privacy. No one should be snooping around on the other.

I think that everyone is entitled to some time to "do their own thing". As long as they aren't doing their own thing to the exclusion of everything else.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

e.p. said:


> In some threads men are rebuked for masturbating when their wives are available. If she is pleasuring herself when her husband is available (as he notes, she's done it when he is home) then she should be rebuked as well, no?
> 
> -e.p.


Except in this case, he's not complaining (that I read) about the frequency. He's complaining about the "vanilla" factor, and the fact that she doesn't seem to be comfortable doing it WITH him. I don't recall many threads where the advice to the guy was to jerk it in front of their wife, although it's come up that it might be a turn on for some women. 

But yes, I would agree that if one spouse was DIY and reducing the frequency because of it, that's not a good thing, regardless of the gender.

C


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

e.p. said:


> In some threads men are rebuked for masturbating when their wives are available. If she is pleasuring herself when her husband is available (as he notes, she's done it when he is home) then she should be rebuked as well, no?
> 
> -e.p.


bingo give that man a cigar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If she could get it to cook I'd buy one.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> I would be a bit careful with the above. If one partner balks at engaging in something, they should not be pushed or coerced in to it.
> 
> @OP: I would have a frank discussion with your wife about what it is you really are wanting - more sex? more variety? her using her vibe makes you feel inadequate/jealous? makes you feel extraneous? whatever it is. Then listen to what she says and respect that. If she is uncomfortable having you participate with her in that manner, then respect that. If you are uncomfortable having her doing it during times that you are blatantly aware of it, then she should respect that. And you should each respect each partner's privacy. No one should be snooping around on the other.
> 
> I think that everyone is entitled to some time to "do their own thing". As long as they aren't doing their own thing to the exclusion of everything else.


So if I balk at going to the inlaws house for dinner I shouldn't be coerced into it?Or if I don't like going to the movies or if I don't like holding her hand.

come on in ever relationship there is some coerecing going on in some shape or fourm.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

She must be a little embarrassed... maybe at first you could offer to use it ON her...


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

thunder65 said:


> Here's my two cents...I think women have a different i.e. better kind of a orgasm(s) when there are by themselves. Correct me if I'm wrong here women.
> 
> thunder65


I do.. I get really distracted by either pleasing him at the same time, or even his penis in me (even if I use the vibrator at the same time) and sometimes I cannot even GET there if I feel like there is pressure for me to have an O


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

e.p. said:


> In some threads men are rebuked for masturbating when their wives are available. If she is pleasuring herself when her husband is available (as he notes, she's done it when he is home) then she should be rebuked as well, no?
> 
> -e.p.


The only thing I can think is if I needed the quick release, I probably couldn't get it if I called my husband in-- I'd be either distracted or under too much pressure to have an orgasm and it probably wouldn't happen.


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

PBear said:


> Except in this case, he's not complaining (that I read) about the frequency. He's complaining about the "vanilla" factor, and the fact that she doesn't seem to be comfortable doing it WITH him. I don't recall many threads where the advice to the guy was to jerk it in front of their wife, although it's come up that it might be a turn on for some women.
> 
> But yes, I would agree that if one spouse was DIY and reducing the frequency because of it, that's not a good thing, regardless of the gender.
> 
> C


Isn't this also the same place where people often tell men who use porn as a masturbation stimulus that if their SO isn't comfortable with it that they shouldn't do it? I've also seen threads here were it was suggested that men only use porn when the wife is present because that is what the wife prefers.

Does this same advice not apply to vibrators, or am I missing something in the parallel between the two?


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

It's not a male or female issue and just because one woman complains about something doesn't mean she's speaking for the entire gender. Same with the men.

The double standard discussion is off-topic and not relevant to what's being discussed.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> It's not a male or female issue and just because one woman complains about something doesn't mean she's speaking for the entire gender. Same with the men.
> 
> The double standard discussion is off-topic and not relevant to what's being discussed.


You said it better than I could. ITA :smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> So if I balk at going to the inlaws house for dinner I shouldn't be coerced into it?Or if I don't like going to the movies or if I don't like holding her hand.
> 
> come on in ever relationship there is some coerecing going on in some shape or fourm.


I don't equate going out to dinner at your MIL house in the same category. Imagine there's something that you balk at doing sex-wise - I don't know, prostate massage, whatever - how would you feel if you kept being coerced to do it? Constant coercion will result in aversion - and then you're pretty much guaranteed - NOTHING!

It's much better to learn how to be persuasive than coercive.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

fish said:


> I have no problem with her getting herself off every now and then. However, she's never used it when I'm present. I've always liked the idea of watching a woman masturbate, or knowing she's making herself orgasm while I'm holding her.
> 
> Should I care? Should I just be happy she likes sex, even though it's not what I would call anything other than average?


It's not about you and you should not care. When she uses it she is probably feeling some shame, some embarrassment, some guilt. Imagine if you feel a little shameful about doing something then imagine someone is watching you do it. It doesn't matter how much THEY like it. And let's be honest, taken at a distance people look pretty stupid climaxing, don't they?

Could you suggest to her that you experiment with mutual masturbation (sans-toys) and work your way up from that? Do you see any possibility in her letting you use it on her or is your fantasy strictly about her getting herself off?


----------



## Boogsie (Aug 24, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> It's not a male or female issue and just because one woman complains about something doesn't mean she's speaking for the entire gender. Same with the men.
> 
> The double standard discussion is off-topic and not relevant to what's being discussed.


There are issues here where there is a double standard on advice given from both sides. This is one of those issues.

I've seen it stated time and time again that if your wife isn't comfortable with you using porn alone, you shouldn't do use it as a masturbation aide. I've never once seen that same advice issued for a question like this one.


----------



## whammy (Apr 22, 2011)

because you would ruin the fantasy of whatever other guy (that she probably knows) she is thinking about while getting off.

if a wife is constantly using her vibrator when her husband is not around and never uses it around him and knows it upsets him...then it doesnt take a rocket scientist to know why she still does it. she wouldnt be able to orgasm while her husband watches her as she thinks about getting f*cked by some dude she works with.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

whammy said:


> because you would ruin the fantasy of whatever other guy (that she probably knows) she is thinking about while getting off.
> 
> if a wife is constantly using her vibrator when her husband is not around and never uses it around him and knows it upsets him...then it doesnt take a rocket scientist to know why she still does it. she wouldnt be able to orgasm while her husband watches her as she thinks about getting f*cked by some dude she works with.


I think that's a simplistic and negative scenario that is possible, but no more likely than something like she won't be able to orgasm in front of her husband because she's a bit repressed and shy. I think lots of people would have trouble putting on a show for someone, even their spouse. My GF will use her toy for me anytime I ask, but she's the first one I've met like that. And I've never gone solo in front of her, although I might join her for some mutual solo action.

That's not to say that she doesn't fantasize about someone other than her husband when she uses her toy, but I'd hazard a guess that many men don't fantasize about their spouses when they spank the monkey either... Nothing wrong with that, if you ask me. Most people can keep fantasy and reality separate.

C


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, c'mon, like you've never rubbed one out on the sly!

But seriously, I really don't see a problem here. Just because you are married does not mean a person's solo sex life has to end. The orgasms a woman gives herself (with or w/out a vibe) are almost always better than those gotten with a partner. She can hit all the right spots & not worry about anything but her own pleasure.

As long as she is not substituting her masturbation for the sex you & her should be having try to let this go. In most cases, that the time a woman spends alone with her toys is not about shutting you out, it's about her making herself feel good & helps her de-stress.


----------



## posternutbag (Jan 6, 2012)

All I can say is, careful what you wish for. My wife uses this thing every time we have sex lately, it is great, but, try eating ***** when your wife is filled up with a rabbit. Don't get me wrong, I love that she gets ridiculously horny with the vibe and our sex life is great. But, there are times when it is a bit obtrusive and I just want her all to myself.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I think if you approach the subject by explaining to her that you would really like to incorporate her toy into your lovemaking, it might take some time, just keep talking about, no demands.

You could then bring up the idea of mutual masturbation, it would take away the feeling that she has about being watched.

I used to be really shy about that as well, although once I knew he actually got turned on with it, it made it all the more enjoyable.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

michzz said:


> A few years back I had to live temporarily away from home. I bought her a toy, one of those rabbit vibes with the idea it would get her off while I was gone.
> 
> When I gave it to her she was furious! Said she would never use the darn thing.
> 
> ...


OMG, that's so funny, some women just don't want to admit to being horny.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

michzz said:


> A few years back I had to live temporarily away from home. I bought her a toy, one of those rabbit vibes with the idea it would get her off while I was gone.
> 
> When I gave it to her she was furious! Said she would never use the darn thing.
> 
> ...



My wife did the exact same thing...denied using (repeadedly) it only to later find out she loved it. Proof positive that there is still something that keeps women (some) from feeling comfortable about some sexual things. You would think in this day and age...

It is interesting that some women have actually admitted to the power of solo orgasms and how in some ways they are more intense. 

I reject the notion that you should not try and push the issue. Even though she admits to using it for "a quick one" she is obviously still shy about it. Admitting to using it and having you actually see her under the orgasmic spell of this little electronic sex machine is yet another. I agree with the idea of trying some mutual masturbation. 

FWIW my wife after much persuasion and after allot of resistance has let me watch her. It has added a new variation to our sex life which makes it fun.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

doesnt bother me in the least.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

double standard ...... not a doubt in my mine and the women on here who say other wise are just wrong.

her husband is so bothered by it he spies on her he said it him self. I'm suer he would much rather be making love to her than worring about how often she masterbates.

the double standard is so blatant it sickens me you women are just impossible.

you women don't want equality you want superiorty. specail rights.


----------



## Darkflower (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not married, but I *am* a woman, and have had relationships where my boyfriend really, really wanted to watch me masturbate. I have never been interested in this. Why? Because for me, making love to myself and making love to another are two different things, and it is very difficult to merge them. For me, at least.

For me, outside of intercourse where the inspiration comes as much from the energy of merging with another and giving pleasure as it does from the sensation of being filled and rubbed inside, achieving orgasm takes a great deal of concentration. It takes touching in exactly the right way at the right place at the right time, sometimes turning on a dime. It takes turning inward, and letting my mind wander wherever it wants to go. Feeling another person watching, being touched by someone, hearing someone's voice while I'm trying to allow myself to be swept away, is extremely distracting and annoying, frankly. 

I've never said this because it seems like a negative and hurtful thing to say to a lover, but if I were to allow him to watch, I would have to say "Fine, but don't move, don't talk, and don't touch me."

One thing that annoys me about some men sometimes, is that it seems that whether we are making love or masturbating, OUR orgasm has to be about HIM. If we're having sex, why can't we just enjoy it, without all the pressure to have an orgasm, not for our pleasure, but so that he can have his sense of accomplishment and ego-stroking? If I'm masturbating, why can't I just have that? 

Perhaps I'm a bit different than some women, because I don't mind porn and wouldn't mind if my husband or boyfriend watched it and masturbated alone, as long as it didn't overtake our sexual gratification of each other. I could understand the OP's frustration more if she were denying him sex, but using her vibrator regularly.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Darkflower said:


> One thing that annoys me about some men sometimes, is that it seems that whether we are making love or masturbating, OUR orgasm has to be about HIM. If we're having sex, why can't we just enjoy it, without all the pressure to have an orgasm, not for our pleasure, but so that he can have his sense of accomplishment and ego-stroking? If I'm masturbating, why can't I just have that?


I suspect your are misunderstanding the motivation for many men. Certainly ego and prowess as a lover are factors. However, many men just can't understand at a deep level having sex without an orgasm. Men almost never have that. An orgasm is almost inextricably part of having sex for most all men. So when a woman says she does not need one while having sex, many man immediately assume they are doing something wrong, not touching her right, and that she is not enjoying it.

I understand and trust my wife on an intellectual level that she does not need an orgasm every time, but I don't understand it on a deep "gut" level. It took some time but I trust her when she says no orgasm tonight. But my initial thoughts are still to assume that she wants one, and to gently question to really make sure that she does not.


----------



## Darkflower (Dec 2, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> I suspect your are misunderstanding the motivation for many men. Certainly ego and prowess as a lover are factors. However, many men just can't understand at a deep level having sex without an orgasm. Men almost never have that. An orgasm is almost inextricably part of having sex for most all men. So when a woman says she does not need one while having sex, many man immediately assume they are doing something wrong, not touching her right, and that she is not enjoying it.
> 
> I understand and trust my wife on an intellectual level that she does not need an orgasm every time, but I don't understand it on a deep "gut" level. It took some time but I trust her when she says no orgasm tonight. But my initial thoughts are still to assume that she wants one, and to gently question to really make sure that she does not.


I get that what you are saying is probably true. It makes me think about how it's only been in recent years that I really, truly understood and _believed_ how differently men and women experience the human sex drive (asexuals notwithstanding) and the power of testosterone. I think for a while I believed that men were just using hyperbole and sort of making a joke when they said that sex for them was not just a want, but a NEED, that really effected all parts of them when they didn't get it, especially emotionally. I will carry that new knowledge gained over the past few years into my future, and although my nature is different than that, I will try to adjust my mindset so that I will never have to say no to my partner unless it's absolutely necessary, and will try to find the wherewithall to try things that might, on the surface, not be of interest to me but are to him. If for no other reason than that I want the same done for me.

That said, because I want to be able to cheerfully participate and understand my partner's need, without shaming him for it or complaining as I comply, I want the same. I want him to hear me say that I need my orgasm to be about ME, and that when I say I can enjoy the sensual input of sex with him and feel fulfilled from it without orgasm, and that it's not that he's doing something wrong, I MEAN it. The same way that a woman can get so much fulfillment out of being non-sexually but affectionately hugged and kissed, holding hands, talking, spending time, she can feel excited and fulfilled just by being overwhelmed by the smell of a man, the pressure of his body on top of her, the feeling of the hardness of his muscles, his urgency, and then, his release. I've told men before that I have psychological orgasms more often than the other kind. That's probably why I can feel fulfilled from giving head even if nothing else happens. I love it that much.


----------



## cowgirl70 (Aug 10, 2011)

fish said:


> My wife loves her vibrator...just not when I'm in the room.
> 
> We've been married 18 years and she's had one the entire marriage. I have no problem with her getting herself off every now and then. However, she's never used it when I'm present. I've always liked the idea of watching a woman masturbate, or knowing she's making herself orgasm while I'm holding her.
> 
> ...


. Sometimes it is just easier than havein to deal with the whole mess!!! I my self prefer the real thing and will take when ever I can but I must admit I do go through an awful lot of batteries at my house!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> I suspect your are misunderstanding the motivation for many men. Certainly ego and prowess as a lover are factors. However, many men just can't understand at a deep level having sex without an orgasm. Men almost never have that. An orgasm is almost inextricably part of having sex for most all men. So when a woman says she does not need one while having sex, many man immediately assume they are doing something wrong, not touching her right, and that she is not enjoying it.
> 
> I understand and trust my wife on an intellectual level that she does not need an orgasm every time, but I don't understand it on a deep "gut" level. It took some time but I trust her when she says no orgasm tonight. But my initial thoughts are still to assume that she wants one, and to gently question to really make sure that she does not.


I understand what you are saying here, I automatically think that once a woman has orgasms, it's kind of like you never not want to have them. This is how I feel anyway. If hubby is performing oral on me, I'm wanting the happy ending, I'm not going to say, "ok, I don't need to cum, you can stop now", what? I don't think so. Same if the sex is feeling great, I want to go the extra mile, ya know? Maybe it's true that some women are fine with just the intimacy, and don't need the big O every time. Depends on the person really.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

thunder65 said:


> Here's my two cents...I think women have a different i.e. better kind of a orgasm(s) when there are by themselves. Correct me if I'm wrong here women.
> 
> thunder65


You are wrong. Orgasms are orgasms.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> You are wrong. Orgasms are orgasms.


do you speak for all women?


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

cowgirl70 said:


> . Sometimes it is just easier than havein to deal with the whole mess!!! I my self prefer the real thing and will take when ever I can but I must admit I do go through an awful lot of batteries at my house!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: 

Also, there is the "naughty factor" to consider. There is something kinda hot about bringing yourself to orgasm with a vibrator when you're in the bathroom and the rest of the house has no idea!


----------



## Ayla (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't like masturbating in front of dh because I feel pressured to perform. I know exactly what kind of touch it takes to get me there. I can orgasm using one finger, pressing my thighs together, or by holding the vibe in one spot. Masturbating in front of him becomes something that I'm doing for him because Its boring for him to watch me lie quietly and barely moving. I rarely vocalize unless the orgasm is extremely strong. Most of the time I need to close my eyes to cum. I have sessions where I really get into it but its usually quick and boring. When he watches I feel like I have to make it stimulating for him. I have to move more, make some noise, make eye contact. It turns into work for me. 

I don't care about porn so no double standard for me.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Ayla said:


> I don't like masturbating in front of dh because I feel pressured to perform. I know exactly what kind of touch it takes to get me there. I can orgasm using one finger, pressing my thighs together, or by holding the vibe in one spot. Masturbating in front of him becomes something that I'm doing for him because Its boring for him to watch me lie quietly and barely moving. I rarely vocalize unless the orgasm is extremely strong. Most of the time I need to close my eyes to cum. I have sessions where I really get into it but its usually quick and boring. When he watches I feel like I have to make it stimulating for him. I have to move more, make some noise, make eye contact. It turns into work for me.
> 
> I don't care about porn so no double standard for me.


Giving someone a gift always costs the gift giver something, that's why it's a gift.


----------



## Ayla (Aug 24, 2011)

chapparal said:


> Giving someone a gift always costs the gift giver something, that's why it's a gift.


:iagree: That's why I think it's fine to masturbate alone if you want to. Making love is about giving. Masturbation is not making love...it's an act for one.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

By a vibrator/massager like an Hitachi magic wand and you can both use and tell her you want her to use it on you.She will want to try it out also guaranteed after she see all the pleasure she is is giving you.


----------



## starburst (Jan 19, 2012)

notaname said:


> How is your technique? How does she respond to you during sexual encounters? Is she laying there letting it happen or is she a vocal and active participant? Do you get bj's? How often do ya'll have sex? How often would you like to have sex?
> 
> One thing I will say is that you need to stop checking to see if she has used her vibe. That is not attractive.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but I don't think the vibe is the real problem. If you were getting the sex you wanted you wouldn't give a rip.


When it get in your head, we men check. I did the same, mark the end with a small black tip marker, loosen the end, see if it gets tightened. etc. Yup we insecure guys love and hate the toys.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow I guess I never thought to be insecure about my wife's toys. I love that she has them, I have bought her more and encourage her to use them with me and while alone. I truely believe that sex within the boundaris of marriage (not looking to get into a philosophical discussion of what that means, I realize it's very different to different people, and I'm not juding either) is one of the best things in life and the fact that I know my wife can give herself pleasure when I'm not available is a great feeling and a HUGE turn on for me. 

I don't check to see if she uses the toys, but I do ask her if she used them when I'm out of town. I would even like to suggest that she use them while on the phone with me or even Skype, but I think I'm dreaming there. I truely believe the toys have added to our sex in a very positive way. They are not part of the equation every time we have sex, but we do bring them in about 50% of the time for added pleasure.

As a matter of fact I'm hoping she will bring out the rabbit tonight!

Wish me luck.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Does she give it a name and go shopping with it?


----------



## KnickKnackM (Jan 21, 2012)

How is using a vibe cheating? So, if a husband enjoys masturbation, is he cheating with his hand? 

I have MULTIPLE toys, I use them alone and with my husband. When I use them alone, it's because I am in the mood for an O. When I use them with him, it's because it is fun, but also to help him get in the mood. I would rather be able to have an O myself when I want to, rather then "hound" him for sex. If he is not in the mood, or working late and I know that we will not be having sex, I take care of myself. I do prefer the real thing though. 

I can say that he is the first man I have ever used my toys in front of and with.


----------



## Happily Married Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

KnickKnackM said:


> How is using a vibe cheating? So, if a husband enjoys masturbation, is he cheating with his hand?
> 
> I have MULTIPLE toys, I use them alone and with my husband. When I use them alone, it's because I am in the mood for an O. When I use them with him, it's because it is fun, but also to help him get in the mood. I would rather be able to have an O myself when I want to, rather then "hound" him for sex. If he is not in the mood, or working late and I know that we will not be having sex, I take care of myself. I do prefer the real thing though.
> 
> I can say that he is the first man I have ever used my toys in front of and with.


Thanks for the honesty and the response.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ayla said:


> :iagree: That's why I think it's fine to masturbate alone if you want to. Making love is about giving. Masturbation is not making love...it's an act for one.


Yup.

If I'm pleasing myself, I'll do it any way I want. Thanks. If you don't like watching, then don't.


----------



## be polite (Feb 18, 2012)

^_^ good post


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you need to focus less on the mechanics of the plastic that she is using and more on what is missing with/between you two. 
I think anytime a man or a women is turning to solo sex rather than a partner it points to problems (IMHO) that have little to do with sex and more to do with resentment or other problem areas. Try working on the areas that she has mentioned in the past. I have a recurring habit of poor listening, trying to offer solutions rather than understanding and things like this. My wife gets tired of reminding me. Now she makes a joke out of it to remind me subtly/gently. Seriously consider the men are from mars…etc book. Whenever I refer back to it I want to punch myself in the face for forgetting it (again). 
Seriously BRO, Try to forget thinking about how to catch your wife or the frequency with which she seeks the company of her electric friends and focus on WHY she is doing this.


----------



## Tover26 (Oct 29, 2011)

My wife has enjoyed the use of sex toys as part of our entire relationship... but there did come a day when it took on a life of its own and became a key part of her online affairs and actual affairs. If you're right there and wanting to have sex with her, why would she say she prefers sex with you but masturbate? 

I'd say you introduce some sex toys into your sex life and see if she'll let you use them on her. If she won't or resists, I think you owe it to your history together to understand why she prefers it alone... and the double standard test of course is for you to ask, "If I masturbated as often as you do, would it bother you?"
- Yes! She's guilty of a double standard and might also be hiding something.
- No. Call her bluff and do it. 
- Actually No. You're probably okay. 

Masturbating all the time is a big part of my wife's sex addiction and yes, it robbed time and energy from what could have been a most awesome sex life between us while also kicking the door open to her affairs and misbehaviors.


----------



## AE86freak (Feb 24, 2012)

wow! your wife thinks like some men do. She's probably addicted to masturbating but won't admit it to herself let alone you. It's become a habit for stress relief or sometimes she probably does it to unwind and get a good sleep.


----------



## SidTaylor123 (Mar 26, 2012)

I`ve had a similar situation this week. I knew that my wife uses a vibrator. We bought one together, I`ve watched her use it. But recently I`ve been obsessed with her using it when I pop out for an hour. It`s driving me mad.

I work night shifts, so i`d expect her to use it then. But when I`m home and ask her for sex, she always sya that she`s too tired. Don`t get me wrong, we have great sex. Often, but not often enough for me. I don`t force the issue. When I nip out for a run after waking up, I come home and I see the tell tale signs that she`s used the vibe in that short space of time. Our bathroom bin has one of the handy wipes in there where she`s wiped the vibe after using it. 

It`s a turn on for me that she uses it, but I just get disappointed. I`ve been laid in bed after my night shift, available for sex, but she uses the vibe instead.


----------



## SidTaylor123 (Mar 26, 2012)

She`s told me that she prefers sex with me than the vibe. I`m great at oral, she screams like mad. I always make sure she comes before I do. I pay loads of attention to her during foreplay, listenning to her every moan. 

I did something really bad today. Before my run after waking, I set my little digital recorder going in my bedside cabinet. I went for a run, came back, saw the wipe in the bin, noticed the vibe had moves, then sat in the garden with my headphones on listenning to the recording.

I heard her have an orgasm. Not as passionate as ours, but an orgasm all the same. I then had to sort my self out with one whilst listenning to her on my headphones in the bathroom.

I feel bad now. I need to get a grip!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Vibes are ok, but like any kind of masterbation I think you should always give your partner the right of first refusal, otherwise you are being down right selfish and lazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SidTaylor123 (Mar 26, 2012)

True. I think she uses the vibe also for stress relief, her job is stressful. I`m just jealous of the thing. I`m going to stop checking, it`s massing my head up.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Honestly you should talk to her. What she is doing isn't ok since it does bother you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Honestly you should talk to her. What she is doing isn't ok since it does bother you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Ask that she gives you first dibs at pleasing her when you're both at home. Sounds like at times she just wants a quickie, try to promise one (if possible).


----------



## SidTaylor123 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think you`re right. But if I mention that I`ve been monitoring the vibe usage, she`ll think I`m weird.

I did say a funny remark today, just to break the ice. "I think the rabbit is getting more action than me recently, I`ve been working that much." She just laughed and mentioned that it`s monthly problems at the minute, this did then stop me thinking about it for a few hours!!


----------



## SidTaylor123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Ask that she gives you first dibs at pleasing her when you're both at home. Sounds like at times she just wants a quickie, try to promise one (if possible).


I think that time is of the essence when she does it. I always give her an O, but she likes me to make her come slowly, no rushing. The quickie is just that. She never wants me to use the vibrator on her in our sex lives, she prefers my various tricks on her than the rabbit, which is probably something that I should be grateful for.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

I personally like it when my wife uses her vibrator, it really turns me on to when she does in front of me. Though I would lke her to tell me when she has done it by herself. I would love to catch her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd say it's like you coming home from a 12hr day and being horny but too tired to throw yourself into sex so you get yourself off. Just thank your lucky stars it's a battery opperated toy and not another man! 

The only reason you feel upset is because you feel left out. So make an effort to join her. Be a man and charge in the bathroom the next time she's getting herself off. Kiss her on the lips and tell her you're going to help out this time. Then do it! You can close the lid on the toilet and have her sit on your lap while you diddle her with her dildo from behind. You can fill the sink with warm water and plop her butt in it (if the faucet can turn and the sink is sturdy enough to support her) then play with her that way, same goes for the tub if you feel comfortable leaning over the side. Last but certainly not least you can push her against a wall and lick/play with her that way. Take ten minutes out of your day to give her a memory she won't forget.

You can also bring out her toy during sex. Use it to penetrate her while you lick her clit. Have her hold it on her clit while you have sex with her. Have her use it on herself while she gives you a blow job. Or put it inside her along with you;p If you were a daring man you might get a remote control 3 or 5 speed c*ock ring and BECOME HER VIBRATOR. Don't cheap out and get the mini bullet ones because they burn out too fast. 

Another option is buy one of those Clone-A-Willie kits with the vibrator so she would be masturbating with your c*ock. You can buy her the "boditalk" from ohmibod that will vibrate when you talk on the phone with her for hotter phone sex (on your lunch break). Along with this get her a penis extender sleeve that will slip on the vibrator and feel more like you. Just a few ideas


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Like many women, I can only orgasm from clitoral stimulation. What usually happened was that STBXH would finish first, then Mr. Hitachi would come out to finish me off. STBXH would participate with kisses, touches, fingering, etc., and that was always better than just the vibe. In fact Mr. Hitachi is still with me, but without the 'extras,' the orgasm is just kinda meh.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You women and your vibrators. LOL

Just don't get jealous of Mrs. Fleshlight when you're "not in the mood" and there won't be any problems.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, Mr. Hitachi has been more loyal than Mr. STBXH. As long as there's an electrical outlet, at least.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Thought you'd have a collection by now and lithium-ion batteries on stand by in a wall charger 

OR 

shell out the big bucks for a water proof electro-magnetic rechargable vibrator like a 'Lola'.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Thought you'd have a collection by now and lithium-ion batteries on stand by in a wall charger


Oh, I've tried others (and own some 'special purpose' ones), but the battery-ops never seem as strong as the plug-in.



Nsweet said:


> OR
> shell out the big bucks for a water proof electro-magnetic rechargable vibrator like a 'Lola'.


Hmm, maybe I should check that out & add one to my shopping list of what to buy when we sell the house.


----------



## AE86freak (Feb 24, 2012)

How would your wife feel about you using a vibrator on yourself and saying you're too tired for sex? Anal lube, enema, and a fat dildo **** in your gym bag would set off all kinds of red flags in her head! That's why you should hide it in the tool shed LOL!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Oh, I've tried others (and own some 'special purpose' ones), but the battery-ops never seem as strong as the plug-in.


True, they are never going to be as strong as the 'Hitachi' but you sacrifice some power for different stimulations. Have you tried the moving tongue vibrator, a beaded jack rabbit, insertable rc eggs, or the ipod sync vibes from boditalk?



angelpixie said:


> Hmm, maybe I should check that out & add one to my shopping list of what to buy when we sell the house.


You could also take a look at the glass dildos that they say you can heat under warm water and they don't lose heat while you play. Or if you have the money you could spend a great deal more and get a machine or piece of exercise equipment that does it for you. Though you may never want to leave he house again


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> True, they are never going to be as strong as the 'Hitachi' but you sacrifice some power for different stimulations. Have you tried the moving tongue vibrator, a beaded jack rabbit, insertable rc eggs, or the ipod sync vibes from boditalk?
> 
> 
> You could also take a look at the glass dildos that they say you can heat under warm water and they 7don't lose heat while you play. Or if you have the money you could spend a great deal more andy get a machine or piece of exercise equipment that does it for you. Though you may never want to leave he house again


Do you own a sex shop or what??


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I may, why do you ask?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

AE86freak said:


> That's why you should hide it in the tool shed LOL!


This belongs in the "Things that sound dirty..." thread in The Social Spot. :rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> This belongs in the "Things that sound dirty..." thread in The Social Spot. :rofl:


LOL


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> True, they are never going to be as strong as the 'Hitachi' but you sacrifice some power for different stimulations. Have you tried the moving tongue vibrator, a beaded jack rabbit, insertable rc eggs, or the ipod sync vibes from boditalk?
> 
> 
> You could also take a look at the glass dildos that they say you can heat under warm water and they don't lose heat while you play. Or if you have the money you could spend a great deal more and get a machine or piece of exercise equipment that does it for you. Though you may never want to leave he house again


Wait! Slow down -- I can't take notes that fast...


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

This is what you're looking for  Sybian - Sex Machines - Machines and Furniture - Racy.com


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> This is what you're looking for  Sybian - Sex Machines - Machines and Furniture - Racy.com


Holy moley, Rocky!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Now honey, I know you wanted diamonds for your birthday but I got you something you're going to like even better 

Bzzzzzzzz:smthumbup:

*Either that or this Love Rider Sex Machine


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Now honey, I know you wanted diamonds for your birthday but I got you something you're going to like even better
> 
> Bzzzzzzzz:smthumbup:
> 
> *Either that or this Love Rider Sex Machine


Awww, Buzzz was the nickname STBXH and I gave to the first vibe we bought together. (sniffle) Poor little thing. May it rest in peace.  Plum wore it out.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

From the posts I am reading on this subject, some men think that women think about similar things that men do while masterbating. Couldn't be farther from the truth. 

Maybe the reason she doesn't want you to watch is because in reality, it is not very sexy and you would imagine. It is just her, sitting on the toilet (seat down of course) with a thing pressed against her center, not moving, with her eyes closed. THAT'S IT. Not the sexy, legs in the air, one finger in her mouth masturbating that they show in porn. It is just an itch that needs to be scratched and has nothing to do with you being inadequate. In fact, I masturbate MORE when my sex life is good. 

My husband wanted to watch me use the shower head. I have been using that way since I was in puberty. He thought it would be so hot to watch. We got in the shower, he aimed, and I laid there, still, with my eyes closed. No moaning or gyrating. Then in about 1 minute, I orgasmed. It wasn't HOT and dirty, however, he did learn that when women orgasm, our clits become large and visible and will actually make the movements of ejaculation. You can see the clit moving, throbbing, it's quite weird actually! That day it wasn't sex, IT WAS SCIENCE!!!!


----------



## Tropical (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that with the vibrator the feeling is just *different.* And you don't need to worry about it so much, as long as she is happy.


----------



## Laureen (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a BOB (Battery operated Boyfriend) in my dresser drawer. I have a wonderful relationship with BOB. I will tell you why! Maybe it will help??

My husband (married for 13 years) has NEVER taken NO for an answer. He will push and manipulate and beg and pout and piss and moan, etc... This can go on for HOURS until I finally give in so I can get some sleep. Sounds like I am not a frequent lover, right? WRONG! It started out that we had sex often, sometimes several times a day. But it was new and he is GREAT in bed, against the wall, on the vanity, in the shower, on the floor, in a field, etc... Naturally, over time, with kids and work I did not have energy to fool around every single time we are in the same room. So, 3 or 4 nights a week, I would be game for it, but on the other nights he would act like an idiotic, sex craved teenager and never allow me peace until I 'gave in' It did not take long before I absolutely wanted NOTHING to do with him in the bedroom. And the behavior got worse no matter how much I tried to explain it to him.

He also treated me disrespectfully when it came to issues with kids and money. He uses insulting names in an argument, he screams and yells for control, etc... but when he wants sex, damn it I am the most important person in the world!!! I guess to him that means he loves me! 

Also, Every time I have WANTED sex, he makes it all about him. Either it MUST start with a BJ (which ultimately means I may not feel like having sex by the time he comes back around) OR he will take care of me very well and then ***** and moan about it being too quick for him. "Was it good? Am I too quick? I wish I could last longer, etc..." (mind you, he is a very thorough man). And he will bring up in conversation each encounter 3 or 4 times! I am so flipping worn out!

Now, we DO use BOB together because HE wants to but honest to God, if I DO agree to have sex with him, I just want him to do it and be done! I don't mean I will just lay there staring at the ceiling counting thrusts. I just often am tired and I am a sexually responsive woman - even if I don't want it. I don't need but a minute or two of the right foreplay and I WILL enjoy HIM in a way I do NOT enjoy BOB. But, he has to drag out every encounter to a minimum half an hour. 

These days, I crave sex very badly. I see certain men in my fellowship who turn me on so much I can think of nothing else for an hour after saying "Hello" (No, I don't want them. I simply have a physical reaction to something that LOOKS great - don't forget the years of sexual trauma I have endured and emotional abuse from hubby). I may be hot and bothered when I get under the sheets but the moment my husband walks in the room and takes off his clothes I cringe because I see how gross he looks to me. 

I DON'T LOVE HIM. I am working at it and so is he. He is not treating me the same way any longer in ALL areas of our relationship. But I think because he is changing, but has yet to make amends for damages caused in relationships with others, I have a wall up and sex is too close.

So, I have frequent encounters with BOB. Sometimes daily. And my husband knows it.

He is NOT jealous, nor should he be.

I tell you all of this because maybe some of these issues are present in the past of your marriage?? 

Yes, a vibrator is a great release valve for your wife. And if she is enjoying you, so what? Do you pleasure yourself in front of her? Does she get a thrill out of watching you? It is a private matter if she uses a toy without you. And you should be grateful she wants sex at all, since you are jealous of BOB. It is a subject you need to drop before you cause damage to your sex life.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

fish said:


> Should I care?


No. 

Let it go. If your sex life is fine, no need to worry. Not everyone is comfortable masturbating in front of someone else. If your sex life is not fine, then you have different issues... and not because of a vibrator.



fish said:


> I feel like she's cheating on me in a way. However, am I just as guilty for "spying" on her? I check regularly to see if she's used it.


yes... you are guilty. How would you feel if she was secretly keeping track your masturbation habits?



fish said:


> The whole idea, at least in my mind when we bought it (together, by the way), was that it would at least occasionally be an addition or variation to our sex life. Frequency is decent, but basically, our sex life is pretty vanilla. She won't touch herself, let alone break out the vibe, although she has no problem having an orgasm.


OK, so it didnt work out the way you hoped... but still, seems like she enjoys it. You should be happy, frankly - that she has a way to get off that works.


The bottom line here is that you should not confuse her 'getting off' with the quality of your sex life together. Great sex comes from having a close relationship and not simply from a need to orgasm. If you feel your sex life is struggling, work on your relationship. To me, believing you are in competition with a vibrator is, totally, utterly, missing the point. If you and your wife are close emotionally, the sex will follow. If its just 'too vanilla', that is a different topic too.... but again.. I say it has nothing to do with her use of a vibrator - or unwillingness to share that deed with you.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Now honey, I know you wanted diamonds for your birthday but I got you something you're going to like even better
> 
> Bzzzzzzzz:smthumbup:
> 
> *Either that or this Love Rider Sex Machine


OK, who wants to figure out how to MacGyver one of these out of an ottoman for a platform rocker?

Not for me, or anything, but just to prove it can be done.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I could probably do it for about $20 worth of hardware and a Saturday afternoon off. Sadly I don't have the tools  but I live right behind a Home Depot, go figure....

It's just a system of fixed and moving levers, not rocket science. I'm thinking pvc as axels, scrap wood for the levers, a few nuts and lock bolts, and a big honkin' dildo  Though, I'm not too sure how long the piston action would be.

Just save your money for a few years and replace your STBXH with a Jonny 5 from Short Circuit (with a few adult attachments  ) 
http://playpenreport.com/2010/10/the-history-and-future-of-sex-machines/


----------



## SugAr Wolfe (Apr 4, 2012)

mmmmm in my bed there is always the three of us me him & My Toys I've had lovers tht wud be disapointed when ive pulled out my Toys to join us. they desprately Tyyin to convince me tht they well take care of all sexual needs naturaly pppft.i ask them to leave.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> OK, who wants to figure out how to MacGyver one of these out of an ottoman for a platform rocker?
> 
> Not for me, or anything, but just to prove it can be done.


Ya right pixie...not for you. LOL:rofl:

Now I know what to tell my husband when he asks me what I want for my birthday.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> Ya right pixie...not for you. LOL:rofl:
> 
> Now I know what to tell my husband when he asks me what I want for my birthday.


What? You don't believe me?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Now I know what to tell my husband when he asks me what I want for my birthday.




isnt the 't' for tame in mrs t?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> isnt the 't' for tame in mrs t?


Oh, I thought it was for 'temptress'


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> isnt the 't' for tame in mrs t?


Tame? :rofl: 
This is tame...

This is me...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> I could probably do it for about $20 worth of hardware and a Saturday afternoon off. Sadly I don't have the tools  but I live right behind a Home Depot, go figure....
> 
> It's just a system of fixed and moving levers, not rocket science. I'm thinking pvc as axels, scrap wood for the levers, a few nuts and lock bolts, and a big honkin' dildo  Though, I'm not too sure how long the piston action would be.
> 
> ...


From that article, the BEST EVER euphemism for a r/c (wireless) sex toy:
'teledildonic equipment' :rofl:

I predict a whole new genre of porn. First there was the pizza delivery guy, then the cable repair guy, now it will be the 'teledildonic equipment testing guy.'


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> What? You don't believe me?


pixie....you don't mind if I call you pixie do you? angel just doesn't seem to be appropriate somehow rofl....NOPE...I don't believe you. If you come up with something that works though let me know, I'm just curious for all my friends...not myself of course. http://gfxlovers.com/slilies


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Aries Spears - RoboCop Sex Scene - Video Clip | Comedy Centrals Jokes.com
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Tame? :rofl:
> This is tame...
> 
> This is me...


lmao

you the one with the hood?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I'm just curious for all my friends...not myself of course.


just what i figured, cause youre mrs 'T'ame


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> lmao
> 
> you the one with the hood?


Well...isn't giving better than receiving? That's what I've always been taught.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

fish said:


> Should I care? Should I just be happy she likes sex, even though it's not what I would call anything other than average?


In my mind you complicate this problem by wrapping up two issues into one.

A) Your wife loves her vibrator.
That is a wonderful thing. It's great that she's in touch with her own body. It's great that she has a private relationship with her own body. It's great that she likes sex and she knows how to satisfy herself.

B) Your wife is not satisfying you sexually
That's the not-so-great part. That's the part that I'd be looking at. Ask yourself honestly if you'd be at all concerned about any of the stuff in (A) above if your wife was also every fantasy you ever had.

~Jeff


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG Jeff, thanks for bringing the thread back to the subject at hand. I'm afraid we got a little carried away with our silliness. We didn't intend to minimize the OPs issue.


----------



## Miss Sunshine (Apr 4, 2012)

I love to masturbate, wait, we love to masturbate with each other and use toys. He bought me a rabbit and I bought him a fleshlight. We have many others, I love watching him get off, I help him out by biting his nipples, he helps me by playing with my nipples. i love putting on a show for him. I also love it by myself and will text him after i am done, he loves it. I honestly have many orgasms when I am alone as I can relax and worry about myself. Let her enjoy it!


----------

